# tropheus "bemba flame"



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i am new to keeping tangs, but not new yo hobby. i bought 21 juvie bemba flames at 1" from a breeder. i cannot get a good pic, but was wondering if anyone could tell me what they should look like at this size


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

mine were mostly black, with vertical bars on most, and a hint of color on a couple.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

perfect. thats how mine are. just making sure i got what i paid for. thank u


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Think you will have to waite a while yet.
Funny enough I just bought 24 Tropheus "Bemba" as they seem to get called here all about 2" for my 6 foot community.
Love em. Dunno why yours are called "Bemba flame" as far as I know good Tropheus sp. "Black" (Bemba/Pemba) are hard to beet and kind of need no extra selling point like "flame" attached. Or am I wrong and this is some sort of line bred guy?
Oh have a photo of a 1" guy for you somewhere. Are yes

Oh do not worry if they are not quite as orange as that one (and still more yellow). It was kind of the best of the bunch of young.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Funny enough by 2" they can have adult colours :thumb: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1846
Mine do. 8)


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

thank you. as far as the name goes i couldnt tell you. that is what breeder was calling them. i googled it and it seems to have multiple names for same fish.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No worries think its just some guys like to give em extra selling points/names.

Take Tropheus sp. "Red" (Ndole)


Seen em sold as Tropheus Ndole red fluorescent.

Same fish as far as I can tell, just marketing.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Funnyest thing. I thought I knew Tropheus. My new Bemba look like they are trying to breed. 2" was prob being generous, my guess is mine are only 11/2" or 3-4 cm !
Is this something new (being tank/capitive bred for a long time, breeding size comming down?) or just me not seeing it before?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

24Tropheus said:


> Funnyest thing. I thought I knew Tropheus. My new Bemba look like they are trying to breed. 2" was prob being generous, my guess is mine are only 11/2" or 3-4 cm !
> Is this something new (being tank/capitive bred for a long time, breeding size comming down?) or just me not seeing it before?


 I saw it happen with the ones I had, I think Bembas learn about the birds and bees at a very young age :lol: While going at it though they never produced..


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Funnyest thing. I thought I knew Tropheus. My new Bemba look like they are trying to breed. 2" was prob being generous, my guess is mine are only 11/2" or 3-4 cm !
> Is this something new (being tank/capitive bred for a long time, breeding size comming down?) or just me not seeing it before?


I've seen the same thing over and over with my Bembas, so far, none have held all the way. Currently my fish are around 2"


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

8) 
Is it just TB Bemba that do this or all Tropheus? Yep nothing seems to have come from it not even holding females. I guess still far to young/small and its just sex play/practice.
Had a group of Kasanga and they did nothing for 6 months untill 3"+. But then I guess it might be just different groups do different things rather than a species or variant thing.
Kind of need a lot more data before coming up with a hypothyisis let alone a theory.  

All the best James


----------

